# -거로



## vientito

please look at this short conversation below

<<
-반갑습니다.이 친구 친구입니다.
-그래요. 서이수 씨 친구 분.반가운 거로.
>>

At the very end, he said "반가운 거로".  I assume this is just a short form for "반가운 것으로".  My question is, why is he not simply saying "반갑워요"?  What feeling does he give but attaching 거로 at the end?  My understanding of usage of 로 is to express a manner, a way or a cause of something.  So if translated, it would be like saying "by way of saying nice to meet you"? Is that right?


----------



## alice313

Definitely error. It needs correction, as you said "반가워요" or "반갑습니다" in this context.


----------



## vientito

please listen to this and tells me what he said at the end.  maybe I did not get the right thing 

http://www18.zippyshare.com/v/14681746/file.html


----------



## Superhero1

반가운 걸로 (하자고) = 반가운 셈 치자고 : 지금 이 상황을 반가운 것으로 결론짓고 그냥 넘어가자.


----------



## Superhero1

How dare he say to the stranger like that? Sounds rude.


----------



## vientito

Thank you very much for your explanation.


----------



## parkha

In that drama, I mean '신사의 품격'(Korea drama), a character(actor is 장동건) named '김도진' has his way of talking.
So called 'fad word'.
He always uses '~걸로' like, "서이수씨 나랑 밥 먹는 걸로(거로)~", "서이수씨 나랑 결혼하는 걸로(거로)~".
I think, it is not rude.
Just way of talking.
But it is unusual. 
That drama(신사의 품격) was really popular so many Korean used that fad word imitating.
Actually, we use '밥 먹는 걸로 해요', '밥 먹어요', '밥 먹는거 어때요?' instead of '밥먹는 걸로' normally.
Ah! and after '걸로', '해요' would be omitted.


----------

